# The Mandela Effect-A Personal Experience



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Has anybody else experienced this? I have one very small one. I could also be completely mistaken as it may just be from a slightly altered scene. Anyways, in Lethal Weapon 2, during the scene where Riggs has to pull Murtaugh off the toilet, Jarvis comes in and says, "This is a good old-fashioned cast iron tub. It'll withstand a hell of a blast." However, I could also swear that I've heard the line delivered as, "This is a good old-fashioned cast iron tub. It'll withstand blasts." Has anybody else experienced this specific instance, or do you have your own Mandela Effect story to share?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The only one I've experienced so far is the Berenstein Bears one...and yes it is Berenst-E-in Bears, or was I'm sure of it.

A fascinating topic.

http://mandelaeffect.com/berenstein-or-berenstain-bears/


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a classical music example of this effect! I strongly remember hearing, in Handel's Messiah, "Behold, I shew you a mystery." Yes, with the old English "shew" instead of "show." But recently, I realized that it's been "show" all along! Did I mishear it for all those years, or are there recordings where they actually sing "shew"?


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Could've been that you had been hearing it because it was what you had expected, or that some recordings had used shew versus show. I'd chalk that up to a choice on the choir's or conductors' part where they chose that particular pronunciation. Those would be my thoughts on it. Never know though. Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

My money's on your first suggestion. I've heard concert performances and recordings of, and occasionally sung in, "Messiah" for half a century here in the UK and have never once come across "shew" pronounced other than "show".


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Regardless of that, people experience some mighty strange things, be they related to the M.E. or not.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

tdc said:


> The only one I've experienced so far is the Berenstein Bears one...and yes it is Berenst-E-in Bears, or was I'm sure of it.
> 
> A fascinating topic.
> 
> http://mandelaeffect.com/berenstein-or-berenstain-bears/


My take on the Berenstain Bears has always been that it's Lenny's fault. People got Berenstain mixed up with Bernstein, what with his being such a breakout cultural icon 'n stuff.

There are two peanut butters commonly stocked near each other in stores: Jif and Skippy. Naturally, some people will conflate them into Jiffy (not to mention the side influence of Jiffy Pop Popcorn).


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh, yes. Jiffy. I also could've sworn there was a 90s movie called "Shazam" with Sinbad as the genie.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm one of those convinced that somebody moved New Zealand. I distinctly remember a time when it was to the Northeast of Australia.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Really? That's a big one. I always saw it where it currently is. However I've known others who've said the same thing you did.


----------

